
NSA spying exposed by Snowden didn't stop a single terrorist attack, judge finds - miles
https://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-phone-snooping-illegal-court-finds-2020-9
======
auganov
> In other words, there is zero evidence the NSA's phone-records program
> stopped a terrorist attack

So this is specifically about phone records. Not all of "NSA spying exposed by
Snowden".

------
raxxorrax
Good judge. Tech needs to address the security industry in my opinion. Give
them the terrorism they crave directly at home. I don't mean exploit hunters
and security researchers, I mean people selling bullshit surveillance tech.

edit: Of course if there would be one! case where it helped, it would also not
be justified to collect the data, but I think this will be the discussion will
go.

